# Paracord wrapped



## RotorslapX71 (Jan 28, 2019)

Has anyone wrapped the edson steering wheel knob with paracord? I can certainly go without it but they’re 140.00 for a replacement (that’s a hard no)… I’m wrapping the steering wheel for sure. Thanks.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

You could probably do a turkshead knot on that.


----------



## RotorslapX71 (Jan 28, 2019)

iMacattack said:


> You could probably do a turkshead knot on that.


Ok, I’m up for the challenge😳


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Youtube Turks head paracord knot. Post up your finished results! Cheers


----------



## RotorslapX71 (Jan 28, 2019)

iMacattack said:


> Youtube Turks head paracord knot. Post up your finished results! Cheers


I’m going to redo it because it’s sloppy but might be the design… “fish scale braid”.


----------



## Clamfoot (Jun 21, 2021)

RotorslapX71 said:


> I’m going to redo it because it’s sloppy but might be the design… “fish scale braid”.
> 
> View attachment 191966


Sweet


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Wrap it up with colored electrical tape or sports tape for an easy option.


----------



## Desperado213 (Jul 8, 2019)

Maybe a little of topic but I just got an Edison wheel to replace my old 5 spoke and I'm unsure how to Orient the wheel with the turning knob. Is there a standard most skiffs use? So when you're traveling straight is the knob at 12, 4 or 8 o'clock?


----------

